# babies poop the consistency of play dough



## wantingagirl2b#4 (Jul 4, 2006)

Is this normal for babies poop to be the consistency of play dough. They just turned 7 months on the 13th. I started them both with cereal then Applesauce, bannanas, carrots, prunes,& pears. It was the carrots when I noticed there poop doing this. Is this normal? Should I stop with the carrots?


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

MY DS poop is like peanut butter now that he eats some solids. I would think the cereal would be the culprit of all the things you are feeding. Maybe try taking that out?


----------



## gen_here (Dec 31, 2005)

My daughter's poop turned to peanut butter consistency around that time and she was still exclusively breastfed. It unnerved me, but I was assured (here and by our family doctor) that it was most likely just how her body has changed to absorb nutrients and dispose of its waste.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4 (Jul 4, 2006)

Well I would say cearal also but really they haven't had cereal since 6 months of age (7 months on the 13th) when we first started the solids. Organic cearals pulled for recall. So they are both only eating the organic gerber applesauce, bannanas, carrots,prunes, and pears. The reason I say the carrots is causing this because I didn't notice this until I gave them carrots. The other foods were fine, but the play dough consistency is really weird I thought. Really both twins poop was like this and if there was a real problem with it I would have thought maybe just hers being like that, because I still don't know about the tongue thrusts with her. She still has the tt but he does not, but she wants the food and is far more advanced than him other than the tt. SO I gave in and she eat's solids with dear brother. Both are very good eaters. He will eat 3 servings sometimes and still want more. I don't give him more because I think 3 is too much really!







Sissy will only eat two servings and she is finished. She is somewhat smaller than him so maybe he is just still hungry but I limit it to the 3 and if he just will not stop fussing then I will bf him then. Something to wash it all down with I figure.







I have read to bf first but this seems to be working out fine.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4 (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gen_here* 
My daughter's poop turned to peanut butter consistency around that time and she was still exclusively breastfed. It unnerved me, but I was assured (here and by our family doctor) that it was most likely just how her body has changed to absorb nutrients and dispose of its waste.

Just another sign of growing up I guess then. Thanks for sharring that. The two of them are like clock work with each other. They are on the same clock for bowel movements now if I could get them on the same nap schedule.







:


----------



## kerplunk (Jun 28, 2007)

My DD was straining a lot with pooping, and was having the play dough poops last month too. I read somewhere that bananas are constipating, and I realized that I had been feeding her a lot of them lately. I cut them out of her diet for a while and her poops loosened right up. So if the harder poops are bothering you or her, I would stop bananas.


----------



## art4heart (Jun 26, 2005)

I asked our ped the same question.. and he said poops like playdough are from constipation, either from LO's diet or yours if you are BFing. Banana's are constipating, as are apple peels, so leave them out of your applesauce if possible.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I would not spoon feed them solids at all. It's very easy to get more in that way than their bodies are ready to handle.

-Angela


----------

